# This is pure awesome...



## medjai (Oct 9, 2010)

Enjoy.

(I hope his works...)


----------



## SnowFox (Oct 9, 2010)

medjai said:


> Enjoy.
> 
> (I hope his works...)


 

What kind of forum would let you do that?


----------



## medjai (Oct 9, 2010)

SnowFox said:


> What kind of forum would let you do that?


 
It's not bad... it turns the website into an Asteroids game... all the words and pictures are destructible. Hours of fun.


----------



## SnowFox (Oct 9, 2010)

medjai said:


> It's not bad... it turns the website into an Asteroids game... all the words and pictures are destructible. Hours of fun.


 
That's a pretty cool idea. Thanks for the new addiction :[


----------

